# Gotta love those Snails!!



## roshan (Jul 19, 2010)

i just wanted to say that the Nerita Snails i got the other day are amazing, they look great and do a great job cleaning my 90 gallon. I think i am now offically a big fan of Snails!.

Thinking of getting a species that gets bigger, like a ramshorn or Apple just not sure if they will devour my plants.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

you won't be a big fan if you get a colony of pond snails or the mini ramshorns lol But your right the nerites are very very cool


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Apple Snails Are Not Plant Friendly


----------



## roshan (Jul 19, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> you won't be a big fan if you get a colony of pond snails or the mini ramshorns lol But your right the nerites are very very cool


yes i remember those little red buggers that infested my old 55gallon, i bought some Clown Loaches and they were pretty much history after that.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

The only problem i have found with Nerites IS....... they will start laying little white eggs (hard and calcareous) all over the tank. The GOOD thing is these unsightly eggs will NEVER hatch in freshwater !

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## roshan (Jul 19, 2010)

CRS Fan said:


> The only problem i have found with Nerites IS....... they will start laying little white eggs (hard and calcareous) all over the tank. The GOOD thing is these unsightly eggs will NEVER hatch in freshwater !
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Stuart


Yes i just noticed this today, they are everywhere, if i had the time i would set up a brackish tank so they could hatch and grow.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

depends which species of apple - many of the diffusia apples are plant friendly, as are planorbis (red ramshorn), physa (pocket) and radix (small pond) and of course, Malaysian trumpets. I'm a fan of all of them, except in my egg-layer breeding tanks.


----------

